
Ask HN: Keras on PyPy? - RocketSyntax
Wondering if non-standard interpreters like pypy and cpython can be used to speed up training.
======
pmiller2
It seems like there's some progress, including a merged PR to tensorflow that
should end up making this work, but I'm confused as to the exact
status:[https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/issues/252](https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/issues/252)

------
garybake
I got stuck on this problem a while ago. I was doing reinforcement learning
and the environment needed to run in pypy to make it fast enough. I ended up
using Pyro4 to bridge pypy (environment) and CPython (keras).

------
ghostbust555
Asked about this before. I was told no one cared since the real work is done
in C and would not benefit from pypy. So the python level optimizations would
not affect much.

~~~
entilzha
Not entirely true. For good utilization you need both GPU/TPU ops to be fast
(written in C), but that won’t get you far if your input pipeline (possibly
written in python) is slow. I could imagine if all the TF calls work in PyPy,
that it would help with throughout by speeding up the input pipeline and
keeping the GPU/TPU saturated more effectively. One solution is to write
everything to TFRecords, but for experimentation that’s kinda annoying.

------
psv1
> non-standard interpreters like pypy and cpython

Isn't CPython the default and most standard interpreter?

